# what car for 8K ish



## creme egg (23 Jul 2007)

Hi all,  I have been looking through posts, and am more confused than when I started!   I was thinking of buying a Renault Megane (newer shape) but from looking at the threads, I'd be better off with a skateboard.

I currently have a very old car,  a 95 peugeot 106.  I have had it for 7 years and it has given me no bother at all.  I would be looking to get a 4 door car, in and around 1.6 ltr engine.  I would like a few mod cons in the car (CD player, central locking, electric windows)  as I have had none for so long.  I would like something from 00 onwards.

This maybe like asking how long is a piece of string, but what would you reccommend I go for??

thanks so much, creme egg.


----------



## Gabriel (23 Jul 2007)

Ford Focus 1.6 Zetec. You will not buy a better car in that bracket...
For 8K though you're looking at the previous model Focus (still great)!

(Is this getting old like the Octavia thing yet??)


----------



## creme egg (23 Jul 2007)

Gabriel said:


> (Is this getting old like the Octavia thing yet??)



....Must be an insider joke : )

I had not thought about Ford,  will give them a look now. Thanks so much.  Older model doesn't bother me.... anything is an improvement on what I have!


----------



## Purple (23 Jul 2007)

There is a reason there are so many Focus on the road. They are the best car in their class.


----------



## Frank (23 Jul 2007)

What size car do you want?
How many miles do you drive.

Plenty out there for 8 k.

Try and get something with ac handy for demisting the windows when it is pissing it down.

If we ever see sun again useful then too.


----------



## creme egg (23 Jul 2007)

Hi Frank:  I would not do too many miles,  maybe 10,000 a year at most.  I was thinking about 1.4 / 1.6 ltr engine.  I took a look at the Ford Focus on carzone.ie, and would not be a huge fan looks wise.
Suppose I am looking for something that looks modern enough I suppose, with some nice mod cons too.  Not too fussy about make's... typical girl I suppose, more concerned with aesthetics   : )

Good point about the air con!


----------



## legend (23 Jul 2007)

creme egg,

you can't go wrong with a toyota corolla or avensis.. mechanically reliable and second hand you'll have your choice of specs....

best of luck


----------



## droileen (23 Jul 2007)

There is excellent value to be had in "Car Vans", so long as you don`t mind a 2 seater estate,.


----------



## creme egg (23 Jul 2007)

Hi Droileen, A car van would not be something I would consider, as would want back seats too.... there might be a bundle of joy in the next 12 months or so.

Legend, I'll check out the Corolla & Avensis, 

thanks for the reply.

creme egg.


----------



## Gabriel (23 Jul 2007)

A Corolla or Avensis are much more boring looks wise than the Focus.

What about a Golf so?

The interesting looking cars (Megane/ 147 etc) tend to be the dodgiest reliability wise for some reason.


----------



## Frank (23 Jul 2007)

look for extras. Especially safety.

ABS Airbags etc. high priority.

High NCAP rating

I would say look at bigger cars avensis passat mondeo laguna etc. you are more likely to get extras including aircon although you may be aiming more 1.6 to 1.8


----------



## muffinsda (23 Jul 2007)

Frank said:


> look for extras. Especially safety.
> 
> ABS Airbags etc. high priority.
> 
> ...



Agree with Frank.
Also a post 00 Volvo S40 may worth a look. not that pretty looking but alot better than avensis


----------



## MrMan (23 Jul 2007)

Creme egg,

I would be of similiar mind as yourself, looks are a priority but want it to be reliable all nice and cheap!. Looked lately for a friend and you can get the older model vectra 1.6 2001for bout €6500 I prefer it looks wise to the new model and its a nice drive with plenty of room for kids. There seems to be loads of focus fans at AAM, but i never saw the attraction looks wise, but I wouldn't be a car expert by any stretch of the imagination, both the cars I currently like are always slated; A3 and Passat!


----------



## RS2K (23 Jul 2007)

Vectras are cheap for several good reasons.

Focus is the logical choice. It's the clear market leader. 1.6 Zetec drives really well, and is very reasonable to run. It's also well specced.


----------



## Frank (24 Jul 2007)

RS are you any relation Henry Ford per chance.

Focus wouldn't be my cup of tea either.

Have a look at www.carzone.ie/usedcars

Here is a cheap car
http://www.carzone.ie/usedcars/index.cfm?fuseaction=car&carID=730173

and another

http://www.carzone.ie/usedcars/index.cfm?fuseaction=car&carID=663282

Lots out there just take your pick.


----------



## CCOVICH (24 Jul 2007)

Renault Laguna?  Aren't they 'cheap' for very good reasons?


----------



## Gabriel (24 Jul 2007)

Laguas are terrible cars. Nothing but trouble.


----------



## moneypitt (24 Jul 2007)

I am in the same situation as OP - not a girl but looking for something  four door, second hand, around 8K etc - I am still undecided between Focus, Mondeo and Volvo S60.

creme egg, from my research so far

* Ford Focus / Mondeo (Pros: spacious, comfortable, really cheap to maintain. Cons: Boring, everyone has them, uninspiring, poor spec unless Zetec trim)

* Volvo S60/S80 (Pros: safe, very safe, very very safe, luxury comforts, good looks. Cons: could be expensive to maintain, larger engines, taxes etc)

* Toyota Corolla / Avensis (Pros: bullet proof reliability, predictable. Cons: Boring)

I am leaning towards S60 at the moment myself, purely based on the comforts (dolby sound system for instance..! ) ... but I might end up with a Focus / Mondeo...


----------



## RS2K (24 Jul 2007)

Frank said:


> RS are you any relation Henry Ford per chance.
> 
> Focus wouldn't be my cup of tea either.
> 
> ...



No I'm not Frank.


----------



## RS2K (24 Jul 2007)

moneypitt said:


> I am in the same situation as OP - not a girl but looking for something  four door, second hand, around 8K etc - I am still undecided between Focus, Mondeo and Volvo S60.
> 
> creme egg, from my research so far
> 
> ...



You are looking at a range of cars in entirely different market segments there. How can you compare a Corola to an S80? The Volvo will be collosally expensive to own and run by comparison, it's also miles bigger, and faster.

The Toyotas are very dull cars I'll grant you but the others aren't.


----------



## ang1170 (24 Jul 2007)

moneypitt said:


> I am in the same situation as OP - not a girl but looking for something four door, second hand, around 8K etc - I am still undecided between Focus, Mondeo and Volvo S60.
> 
> creme egg, from my research so far
> 
> ...


 
Not sure what you're looking for from this post.  You've summarised pretty well, so surely it's up to you what priority you put on the good/bad points?

One thing I'd throw into the pot to consider, though, would be the amount each one depreciates. It's often the highest cost of motoring, but frequently ignored.


----------



## moneypitt (24 Jul 2007)

RS2K, ang1170

I was only throwing in a few ideas to the OP really. I agree S80 is in a totally different class to Corolla/Focus, but I think I threw them in the mix because its in OPs budget! In fact Volvos are probably more reliable than Fords, fun than Toyotas and safer than any other cars in discussed so far - why not, especially if she is expecting (precious) babies!


----------



## RS2K (24 Jul 2007)

moneypitt said:


> RS2K, ang1170
> 
> I was only throwing in a few ideas to the OP really. I agree S80 is in a totally different class to Corolla/Focus, but I think I threw them in the mix because its in OPs budget! *In fact Volvos are probably more reliable than Fords*, fun than Toyotas and safer than any other cars in discussed so far - why not, especially if she is expecting (precious) babies!



Based on what? 

Nothing wrong with Volvo's btw. I quite like some of them. S80 is a great mile muncher, but running and servicing costs are massive. XC90 diesel is a fine bus.


----------



## moneypitt (24 Jul 2007)

RS2K said:


> Based on what?



I read loads of reviews and the general impression about Volvo S60/S80 range was that they are very well built, brilliant equippend and very reliable, where as Ford reviews said 'common, excellent value and cheap to repair'. Hey, I said 'probably'! 

XC90 is nice and all, but thats a few times the budget OP or I have in mind.


----------



## Purple (24 Jul 2007)

Volvo are basically overpriced Fords (nicer trim etc but not much else) so I don't see how there would be much difference from a safety point of view.


----------



## RS2K (24 Jul 2007)

Purple said:


> Volvo are basically overpriced Fords (nicer trim etc but not much else) so I don't see how there would be much difference from a safety point of view.



Don't let accuracy get in the way of a throwaway comment! 

The S40, V50 and V30 are all Focus derived admittedly, and are not bad cars  for that. That platform is the best about.

Care to inform us which Ford the S60, C70, XC70, V70, & XC90 are based on?


----------



## Gabriel (24 Jul 2007)

RS2K said:


> Care to inform us which Ford the S60, C70, XC70, V70, & XC90 are based on?



Don't tell me...the Fiesta??


----------



## Purple (24 Jul 2007)

RS2K said:


> Care to inform us which Ford the S60, C70, XC70, V70, & XC90 are based on?


 I give up, which?


----------



## RS2K (24 Jul 2007)

Purple said:


> I give up, which?



Never answer a question with another question


----------



## moneypitt (24 Jul 2007)

Gabriel said:


> Don't tell me...the Fiesta??



No, Mustang! 

Okay, I googled and here's what I found. Aparantly Volvo's P2 frame is slightly different to the D3.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_D3_platform

*Ford D3 Platform*

Vehicles currently using this platform include the following:

2001– Volvo S60 (_P24_)
2003– Volvo XC90 (_P28_)
2008- Ford Taurus sedan (_D258_)
2008- Ford Taurus X crossover SUV (_D219_)
2008- Mercury Sable sedan (_D333_)
  Confirmed future vehicles using this platform include the following:

2009- Ford Flex Crossover SUV - (_D471_)
  Future vehicles using the platform include the following:

2008-2009 Lincoln MKS sedan - replacement for Lincoln LS - (_D385_)
2009 unnamed Lincoln Crossover SUV - (_D472_)

Now class, lets get back to the original question....!!


----------



## Boo (24 Jul 2007)

I had a renault megane and had lots of problems with it. It kept on cutting out on me.  In the end replaced it with a seat leon.  Its all VW except for the badge and is alot cheaper as well.  I have had the seat for about 3years now and have had no bother with it


----------



## muffinsda (25 Jul 2007)

Purple said:


> Volvo are basically overpriced Fords (nicer trim etc but not much else) so I don't see how there would be much difference from a safety point of view.



That insignificant etc that you think is not worth the money is:
Much greater safety (more airbags as standard, different body design, alot better safety record based on real life studies, better crash response),
A LOT more comfortable seats (probably the most ergonomic you can get),
Generally better equipment level,

Well, if you think these don't worth the extra then it's your choice but for me the safety of my family worth alot more than 1-2K difference!

Btw, I don't drive a Volvo


----------



## Gabriel (25 Jul 2007)

muffinsda said:


> Well, if you think these don't worth the extra then it's your choice but for me the safety of my family worth alot more than 1-2K difference!



Families are overrated...buy a Lotus Exige and have some fun


----------



## RS2K (25 Jul 2007)

muffinsda said:


> That insignificant etc that you think is not worth the money is:
> Much greater safety (more airbags as standard, different body design, alot better safety record based on real life studies, better crash response),
> A LOT more comfortable seats (probably the most ergonomic you can get),
> Generally better equipment level,
> ...



Most modern cars are pretty safe. For realistic and impartial views I'd look at Euro Ncap results.

Renaults are safe these days too.


----------



## muffinsda (25 Jul 2007)

RS2K said:


> Most modern cars are pretty safe. For realistic and impartial views I'd look at Euro Ncap results.
> 
> Renaults are safe these days too.



Yes, and they have a good level of equipment as well, and look nice. If they weren't as unreliable as reports say I would have  rated them very high too.

While euroncap is a good objective measure, I wouldn't put my full trust in it. Volvo have a wealth of experience based on real life study of crashes rather than a pre-set set of tests (which most manufacturers tailor their cars in order to score high in the test rather than emphasizing on the real life scenarios). 
I would feel safer, for example, in a 00 Volvo V70 than a 07 Laguna, but I'd feel reasonably safe in the Laguna too based on its ncap results! 

Again, I don't drive a Volvo!


----------



## muffinsda (25 Jul 2007)

Gabriel said:


> Families are overrated...buy a Lotus Exige and have some fun



What about a BMW 325? Best car in the world, eh?  (j/k)


----------



## Gabriel (25 Jul 2007)

muffinsda said:


> What about a BMW 325? Best car in the world, eh?  (j/k)



Well it does have the best of both worlds - performance AND comfort


----------



## muffinsda (25 Jul 2007)

Gabriel said:


> Well it does have the best of both worlds - performance AND comfort



true!
Pity they don't come with indicators.


----------



## Gabriel (25 Jul 2007)

muffinsda said:


> true!
> Pity they don't come with indicators.



Ha ha...yeah...they would be handy alright. Luckily I haven't had any need for them yet!


----------

